# Clippers! <for boers>



## HoosierShadow

Okay, planning to order clippers today!

Looking into getting either of these:

Oster
http://www.amazon.com/Oster-2-Speed-Professional-Animal-Clipper/dp/B000LRN31A/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1366631331&sr=1-1&keywords=horse+clippers

Andis
http://www.jefferspet.com/special-edition-agc-super-2-speed/camid/LIV/cp/0027939/

The Andis were recommended by Dani and someone else on here.

Since we're clipping Boer does & wethers, is the #7 blade the only other one we'll need for now? Along with the comb set for the does?
I'm not the best at clipping, haha, and my kids need to learn, so I'm thinking as they learn how to clip those combs will be added protection lol.

I want to order around lunch time so any opinions would be great.

EDITED TO ADD:
Am I searching Jeffers wrong, because I can't seem to find the #7 blade for the Andis UltraEdge?

This is the one for Oster?
http://www.amazon.com/Oster-Cryogen...631965&sr=1-2&keywords=oster+turbo+A5+blade+7


----------



## ksalvagno

I own the Andis and love it.

You should be able to get any size blade for the andis.


----------



## hscottom87

Can you cut the hair down & blend w/ the #7? We were told of 2 different heads to get when clipping does so I'm curious.


----------



## Dani-1995

You need a 9 blade for your comb set on the does. Most will say a 10 but it catches hair and makes it harder to cut. On the 7fc I just go to grooming and then andis blades and it is usually there. Make sure you are in the pet section.

Combs are ok but you can't get close enough and get it smooth. When blending the hair they can make it look choppy instead of smooth. I use combs on the shoulder all the way back and then the chest is a comb and the underneath- navel forward- is a 7. After that I use a blocking blade to trim the belly up and blend the shoulder as well and any stray hairs and leg shaping/trimming


----------



## Dani-1995

You may also want a blocking blade for blending but it can be done ok with the comb set but not as smooth.

ETA: Here is the link for the 7 blade on jeffers. Searched for andis: http://www.jefferspet.com/andis-size-7fc-blades/camid/PET/cp/0028158/


----------



## HoosierShadow

hmmm... so if we do it without the combs, we'd just need a 10 & 7 right?


----------



## Dani-1995

You still need the combs to get the hair all uniform in length. I used the wahl comb set with the colors on the guards.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani-1995 said:


> You still need the combs to get the hair all uniform in length. I used the wahl comb set with the colors on the guards.


Thanks Dani! You can tell I know a lot about this stuff right? LOL 
Would the #10 be too long, or still need the #9? I may be able to pull it off.

Are all of those comb sets the same for all clippers? Just curious because we have a set we use that came with a Wahl clipper set for pets. I'd still like to get a new set though.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I've used both while grooming. The oster blades will fit on an andis. What I don't like about the new andis is that plastic switch; therefore I'd go with the oster.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

if you go andis here's an amazon link for more blades http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...lades 7&sprefix=andis+clipper+blades,pets,167


----------



## Dani-1995

You can use the 10 I just prefer a 9. And the higher the number, the shorter the cut. Most dog.groomers use a 10 but it can catch goat hair easier since the peices are closer together.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone! Okay, need to run a few errands, and when I get back I'll sit down and look at everything that's been suggested and then look and see where I can get the best deal that fits into my budget


----------



## HoosierShadow

Okay if I go with the Oster A5 Turbo....

Do I need a 7F or 7 blade? lol sorry I just absolutely know nothing about these things. I'll also get the blade oil and see if the combs I have fit it. I may order a comb set though, but need to figure out which blade I need first lol


----------



## Dani-1995

As long as it doesn't say skip tooth it is fine. 

Most combs with fit all a5 style clippers which is what those both are. So you should be good there. I prefer metal combs since they won't bend but plastic work too


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much Dani!

Okay I finally got to sit down tonight and look at clippers.

I really really think this one fits my budget so much more. Any thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000LRHWFI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Seems to be pretty comparable to the Oster A5?


----------



## Dani-1995

It has good strokes per minute but I don't use the brand and don't have any experience with it. I've heard good things about them though and I think I'd be comfortable buying them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani-1995 said:


> It has good strokes per minute but I don't use the brand and don't have any experience with it. I've heard good things about them though and I think I'd be comfortable buying them.


Thanks again for your help Dani, much appreciated! 

Ok one more question lol

I've been reading some reviews, and people are mentioning that you have to wash these blades before you use them? I know you have to lube them, but the ones we have never stated you had to wash the blades before use.

So, I'm looking into the Andis blade care plus, but may get it at one of the local pet stores.


----------



## Dani-1995

I don't wash mine, just lube and then when I'm done brush the out good with a soft bristle tooth brush.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well I decided to sleep on it last night, and this morning I looked into it more and someone suggested the Wahl KM2 speed clipper.
That's the one I ended up ordering:
http://www.jefferspet.com/km2-speed-clipper/camid/PET/cp/WC-KA/

All the reviews I've read give it great ratings. Plus ordering it from Jeffers vs. Amazon saved me in shipping fees, and since I ordered from Jeffers I was also able to get more lead/halters that my kids need for their goats.
I also ordered the #7 blade.
I have the plastic combs from Wahls, if I need too I can order new ones later.
I have a Wahl Show Pro clipper that is great, just not meant for heavy use/full body clips, but it'll be good for using on heads/legs, etc. to go along with the one I ordered.

Fingers crossed this works out well


----------



## Dani-1995

They look pretty good! I personally would like to see more strokes per minute but I think they will work just fine


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Dani! We'll give them a try and see what happens. I would love to upgrade to the Andis UltraEdge one day, especially if the kids get into showing more. 

BTW, I meant to say I love your profile picture, your a very pretty young lady


----------



## GTAllen

The Oster Golden A5 two speed work great for clipping down wethers.


----------



## Dani-1995

Thanks Candice


----------

